# when will she?



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

when is she going to pop?


----------



## Suenell (Mar 26, 2011)

One can never quite tell.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks to be about 2 weeks pregnant to me.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Doesn't really look pregnant to me. Could be carrying some eggs, but might not be pregnant.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Doesn't really look pregnant to me. Could be carrying some eggs, but might not be pregnant.


she has look like this for about 2 week's... *Conf*


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Im thinking she should have fry in 7-12 days, just a guess tho.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

GuppyNGoldfish said:


> Im thinking she should have fry in 7-12 days, just a guess tho.


ok thanks


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

live bearers tend to be pregnant for 21+ days and sometimes can extend to 40 days depending on conditions


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

bolram said:


> live bearers tend to be pregnant for 21+ days and sometimes can extend to 40 days depending on conditions


ok well i got her in April she was flat when i got her and now she has look like this for 2-3 week or more....


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Ive had my guppies 2 weeks and they were heavily pregnant when i got them and only one has dropped any fry so far so they are well beyond 21 days. Everything can take time especially with livebearers. Some have been known to look pregnant for upto 2 months before any live fry were dropped. 

It is recommended though not to keep them isolated in nets/or isolation floating breeding box for more than 48hours as this can cause premature birth, or still born fry due to heightened stress. Thats just in case you are isolating her lol.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

bolram said:


> Ive had my guppies 2 weeks and they were heavily pregnant when i got them and only one has dropped any fry so far so they are well beyond 21 days. Everything can take time especially with livebearers. Some have been known to look pregnant for upto 2 months before any live fry were dropped.
> 
> It is recommended though not to keep them isolated in nets/or isolation floating breeding box for more than 48hours as this can cause premature birth, or still born fry due to heightened stress. Thats just in case you are isolating her lol.


ok and i am not she in the tank with every one else.. :fish9:


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Ah cool, have you checked really close in and around plants or amongst the substrate it could be possible she already has dropped some fry (some dont always drop all their fry at the same time). Mine done that and i didnt realise for a while as she didnt change in appearance and the fry were well hidden amongst things and she is still heavily pregnant. Just a possibility if its been more than 3 weeks anyway.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

bolram said:


> Ah cool, have you checked really close in and around plants or amongst the substrate it could be possible she already has dropped some fry (some dont always drop all their fry at the same time). Mine done that and i didnt realise for a while as she didnt change in appearance and the fry were well hidden amongst things and she is still heavily pregnant. Just a possibility if its been more than 3 weeks anyway.


ok well i had one of my guppy have babies so i am hoping she will have more soon if the platy doesn't pop first..


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Hope its soon 

I love when fish spawn


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

bolram said:


> Hope its soon
> 
> I love when fish spawn


yeah..


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Livebearers can be full of eggs and look pregnant. Eggs don't mean pregnant. They still need a male to mate with. I've had a female Swordtail that looked like she was about to bust for nearly 3 months, but because there was no male she never gave birth and discarded her eggs. I have that exact Platy you have - about 30 of them. Maybe it is the angle of the pic or whatever, but it just doesn't look like that fish is pregnant or close to giving birth if she is.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Livebearers can be full of eggs and look pregnant. Eggs don't mean pregnant. They still need a male to mate with. I've had a female Swordtail that looked like she was about to bust for nearly 3 months, but because there was no male she never gave birth and discarded her eggs. I have that exact Platy you have - about 30 of them. Maybe it is the angle of the pic or whatever, but it just doesn't look like that fish is pregnant or close to giving birth if she is.


ok well i know she is pregnant because there a male in there with her.... *sh


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

lol, they actually have to mate.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> lol, they actually have to mate.


i know. :animated_fish_swimm


----------

